# GT/Dyno letter



## Pantmaker (May 16, 2014)

I just bought the contents of a storage unit that a bike shop owner used from the early 70s to early 90s. I've been slogging through parts, junk and dead rodents and tonight found this letter from the head of operations at GT bikes 


to the bike shop owner. I'm a Schwinn guy and always find these little glimpses into a company's history interesting. Thought I'd share this.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

God bless Bill


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow, that was 5 years ago that I found that letter, and I was actually just looking at it again this past week.  It's kind of a special little piece of BMX history to have found.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

Yeah that's pretty damn cool. Surprsed nobody replied in 2014.


----------

